# Who Lives The IF Life (Intermittent Fasting)



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Who's Currently doing or been doing IF..

What is your eating window?, meal times?, Workout protocol?

Just General, hints and tips welcome to spread across the board, useful or not wj knows!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Who's Currently doing or been doing IF..
> 
> What is your eating window?, meal times?, Workout protocol?
> 
> Just General, hints and tips welcome to spread across the board, useful or not wj knows!


20:30-12:30 fast

12:30 chicken/tuna salad. Banana

4:30 50g whey, banana

Training. Four day split. Bcaa b,d,a

6:45 50g whey, creatine

7:30 big dinner. (Meat and rice/pasta)

8:30 30g casein, half tub cottage cheese, 1tbsp natty pb

On off days up fat and carbs 50/50 training days 25/75

currently works a treat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to and got back on it. Coffee and green tea until 1pm and big meal after training and small one after. Nothing more complicated that that. I did use BCAAs on it. But thats just because i had a tub i bought on impulse and just had it as an alternative to drinking fizzy drinks all the time. sometime a snack too. No fixed window either

If i ever did want to eat early I did. sometimes i had the small meal early and the big one later. sometimes the other way around

The whole idea of IF is to free yourself from dogma and exces controls on your eating so being religious about it contridicatory IMO


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm a week into it currently doing

12pm 250G Chicken and 125g Spicy Mexican Rice (Uncle Bens)

1 Scoop Pro-10 Whey

2pm Tin of Tuna

6-7pm Evening Meal, Chicken/Pork/Gammon, Veg and Rice

1 Scoop Pro-10 Whey

Fast until 12pm next day.

Sticking with water and a black coffee to take me through until lunch, finding it quite easy at the moment.

I'm training 4 days with weights, and trying to do steady state cardio as much as I can, min 4-5 days

Currently trying to lose body fat ready for summer was 92kg between xmas and new year, started a traditional diet on Jan 1st, the decided IF might be a better idea for me, as of last tuesday I was 90.2, it will be interesting to see difference tomorrow after 1 week of IF, see if there is any difference.

I can tell in the mirror I have made changes, I am not too hung up on the weight really, more with how I look in the mirror, so I wont be disappointed in not losing, I can see changes in my body.

At the moment I haven't lost any strength yet, so I'm happy with that despite dropping the calories and upping the cardio.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been doing it for a couple of years now. Usually eat from 2-10 but sometimes i go through to 6 without even bothering. Last year i tried 24+ hour fasts one day a week which worked well too.

On workout days i keep fats as low as possible (sub 20gs) and on non workout days i try to keep carbs sub 100gs and fat moderate. Protein is always high 300+gs. On a cut I have one day every 10-14 where i eat what the hell i want (still in the 2-10 feeding window).

I managed to get ripped last year following the above protocol with some carb and kcal manipulation and naturally lost fat and gained muscle (been training 15 years so not newb gains).

Christmas saw an end to my 6 pack but i am slowly working my way towards leanness again!

Any questions mate please ask. Once you get your head round how it works and foods to eat it really is quite a simple way of eating.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yep... i do it differently depending what my day is like.

Days off work - coffee till training @1pm 2pm shake plus big meal, then another big meal @ 6 or 7. Snack at around 9pm (7hr window)

work on days - coffee, training @6.30am pwo Bcaas 10am - small snack (no or low carbs), big meal @ 1pm, big meal @ 8pm when get home. (10hr window, cant be helped lol)

work on nights - coffee till training @ 2pm , 3pm BCAAs and coffee and big meal @5pm, big meal @1am (8hr window)

sometimes i have to juggle it around different but my windows are between 6 and 10hrs!


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

protein shake upon waking

work out

usuall eat brown rice, turkey thigh, mixed veg HUGE plateful usually comes to around 1700 calories

tuna and salad about 280 calories

omlette about 250 calories

caesin shake before bed


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

yep... not religious will kcals and macros and whatnot....

eating window 12-8pm.... usually break fast with a big meal then mainly eat around training time which is 4pm

do the whole cab/fat cycling on training/non training days

do that 7 days pw but had this weekend off which was actually not as exciting as i hoped, had fish and chips which tasted great i suppose but chocolate and treats were not all i remember lol (only been a few weeks).... and im usually a big snack person


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Window generally from 1pm-6pm.

Sometimes if I'm not particularly hungry at the start of my window I'll go a little longer and continue to eat a little later. Nothing set in stone.

Great results so far. Easy salad.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

after seeing what effect its had on @defdaz i will be trying this in the future.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

My first day of it today.

Fasting from 8pm till 2pm.

Thought of perhaps having and eating window of 8 hours then drop it to 6 but my main goal is to lose the podge so decided against it.

Did have a few cups of black coffee today but not sure if I should be limiting the amount im having during a fast.

Any suggestions on this?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Been doing it for about a year now, makes everything so much easier. 16/8 window. Leangains protocol, so carb cycling really


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking about trying this, do you have to fast when you first wake or any time ?

I work nights so am thinking just eating when I wake up for 5hrs then fasting the rest, or is this to long ?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> My first day of it today.
> 
> Fasting from 8pm till 2pm.
> 
> ...


If you start getting the caffeine shakes, cut back the next day. I advise green tea, though. The health benefits of that stuff is unreal. It should be served in schools. It also aides fat loss.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a week into it today, lost 2lb in first week, 16/8 windows, this included a big cheat day Saturday


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

www.1percentedge.com

Any of you dude us or even seen this ...............


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mez said:


> Thinking about trying this, do you have to fast when you first wake or any time ?
> 
> I work nights so am thinking just eating when I wake up for 5hrs then fasting the rest, or is this to long ?


whatever window you want mate, check out leangains.com


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone bulked on IF.......im just strating to try, been on if for 3 weeks and im well into a body recomp


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

faultline said:


> I'm a week into it today, lost 2lb in first week, 16/8 windows, this included a big cheat day Saturday


You got a journal going, pal? It's a good idea to make one. The motivation you'll receive from the guys/gals on here will push you forward and provide incentive to keep it up.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Just started today also. Fasted from 7pm last night till 12.30pm today. Also trained fasted this morning.

Had a chicken breast and jacket and banana for my dinner and gonna have a cod fillet and big plate of veg for my tea


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont and doubt ill ever entertain it

i dont see any advantage in deliberatly withholding nutrition from my body when trying to build lean mass or cutting fat


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> You got a journal going, pal? It's a good idea to make one. The motivation you'll receive from the guys/gals on here will push you forward and provide incentive to keep it up.


Yes mate it's called 2013, the journey continues


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> i dont and doubt ill ever entertain it
> 
> i dont see any advantage in deliberatly withholding nutrition from my body when trying to build lean mass or cutting fat


I do see the logic in it and it obviously does work for a lot of people.

It makes sense to me that providing you are eating your caloric requirements each day then the fasting side of it shouldnt have a negative effect.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> If you start getting the caffeine shakes, cut back the next day. I advise green tea, though. The health benefits of that stuff is unreal. It should be served in schools. It also aides fat loss.


I havent had a horrendous amount perhaps three cups, but I thought maybe I should stick with the coffee to deal with any hunger pangs I might have.

Will get on with the green tea tomorrow.

Looked into those videos too mate and they were a great help


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bashy said:


> I havent had a horrendous amount perhaps three cups, but I thought maybe I should stick with the coffee to deal with any hunger pangs I might have.
> 
> Will get on with the green tea tomorrow.
> 
> Looked into those videos too mate and they were a great help


Great stuff, glad they helped!

Coffee is great because not only does it surpress hunger, it's packed with caffeine which is a short-term metabolism booster!!

Water works too, buddy! If you're sick of mug after mug of coffee, just drink a pint of cold water. Anything to get that empty space in your stomach filled up and take edge off the hunger. The key to my weight loss was through hydration. Water, water and more water.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Rusky87 said:


> Great stuff, glad they helped!
> 
> Coffee is great because not only does it surpress hunger, it's packed with caffeine which is a short-term metabolism booster!!
> 
> Water works too, buddy! If you're sick of mug after mug of coffee, just drink a pint of cold water. Anything to get that empty space in your stomach filled up and take edge off the hunger. The key to my weight loss was through hydration. Water, water and more water.


If im honest I didnt struggle at all with the not eating.

I started my window at 2 and have had some oats with blueberries and feel totally fine.

Going to be having a chicken salad later on and that will leave me with about 1100 cals left over


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

do any of you using IF on ur bulk? or just cut?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> do any of you using IF on ur bulk? or just cut?


Trying on bulk now mate


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Right, gonna give it a go for a couple of weeks. Hate trying to find time to eat at work anyway


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Trying on bulk now mate


Is it supposed to be really hard to bulk/add muscle while dropping body fat%?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow,another fad way to do what everyone else has been doing for years much more simply.

dont people get bored trying to come up with things sometimes?


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

weeman said:


> wow,another fad way to do what everyone else has been doing for years much more simply.
> 
> dont people get bored trying to come up with things sometimes?


Yes we know it's been going for 10 or 20 plus years but sometimes newbie dieters (including myself) like experienced up to date info.


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

bulking here i fast all the way up until 3 then eat til 11pm currently bulking (dirty as fk) but havent put on too much fat even though im eating a ton of crap and strength is going up crrraazy, if cutting i would recommend keto with IF it works so so well


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Muzza1875 said:


> Is it supposed to be really hard to bulk/add muscle while dropping body fat%?


If your a newbie no!!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm interested in what kind of lifestyles (jobs etc.) the IFers have. As I'm pretty sure I'd find it difficult to fast unless I was hanging around the house (or office) doing nothing.

If I'm out and about I always seem to feel hungry.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

User Name said:


> I'm interested in what kind of lifestyles (jobs etc.) the IFers have. As I'm pretty sure I'd find it difficult to fast unless I was hanging around the house (or office) doing nothing.
> 
> If I'm out and about I always seem to feel hungry.


Yep i hang around the office doing nothing :laugh:. Although i'm not sure whether an office job makes it easier or harder than say a manual job. I seem to be constantly thinking of eating while sat here typing on this forum (instead of working)


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Had my weigh in this morning, lost a lot more than I thought, possibly too much too soon?

Was 90.2kg last Tuesday, 88.5Kg today, so 1.7Kg in a week.

I'm not so sure what to do now, cut back the cardio or cut back the calories?

I don't want to lose any muscle, its not exactly in abundance on me as it is, want to get rid of this belly so I can do a very slow lean bulk.

Currently doing a Upper/Lower split, with steady state cardio at least 5 times last week.

I'm guessing cut the cardio down a bit rather than up calories? Roughly having around 1800-2000 calories a day, with a cheat and a few beers on a Friday or Saturday.

Ignore the height, I'm 6ft2, think the machine is playing up


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I tend to find it more difficult in an office during the week really, lots of time you can get distracted from work and go grab a bag of crisps, chocolate bar etc, people bringing in cakes chocloates etc.

I find it easiest at the weekend when I'm more active, I get up a little later, go out with the wife kids etc so the fast is over sooner, takes my mind off it.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to get back into IF but a lot of negativity still surrounds it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> wow,another fad way to do what everyone else has been doing for years much more simply.
> 
> dont people get bored trying to come up with things sometimes?


I like it


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

I work in an office 8am-4pm and break my fast around 1pm. Like someone said above, weekends are easier as I get up around 10.30am as opposed to 6.30am during the week. From 6.30am to 1pm can be a chore waiting to eat Mon-Friday. I manage pretty well now though, lots of green tea, coffee and glasses of water. I take a leak every 40mins or so I drink so much.



bobbill said:


> I'm not so sure what to do now, cut back the cardio or cut back the calories?


If you enjoy the cardio, then up the calories slightly. Depends on how fit you want to be. If the cardio is a pain or you haven't got time and fat loss is what's important, not fitness... then roll on without the cardio, you'll still lose weight, mate.


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> I work in an office 8am-4pm and break my fast around 1pm. Like someone said above, weekends are easier as I get up around 10.30am as opposed to 6.30am during the week. From 6.30am to 1pm can be a chore waiting to eat Mon-Friday. I manage pretty well now though, lots of green tea, coffee and glasses of water. I take a leak every 40mins or so I drink so much.
> 
> If you enjoy the cardio, then up the calories slightly. Depends on how fit you want to be. If the cardio is a pain or you haven't got time and fat loss is what's important, not fitness... then roll on without the cardio, you'll still lose weight, mate.


That's the thing, I don't really "enjoy" it, just steady state on the treadmill, 120bpm stuff. I find it easy to skip a cardio session because I cant be bothered, but never a weights session, might just roll back the treadmill stuff this week and see the difference, best change one thing at a time.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

i wouldn't be wanting to loose more than 2lb a week tbh


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> i wouldn't be wanting to loose more than 2lb a week tbh


I lose about 0.75lb a week. Anything over 2lb is gonna be muscle.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> I lose about 0.75lb a week. Anything over 2lb is gonna be muscle.


Why do you say its muscle? Doesnt it depend how much fat you got on you?


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's acceptable to lose more than 2lbs a week if you're morbidly obese. I think it's something to do with muscle being easier to use as fuel than fat even if the abundance of fat is greater. I dunno, though...


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm definitely not obese, so 3.7lbs in a week is a little excessive going from that

I was hoping that if I didn't get much of a strength reduction then this loss may be OK and not affect muscle too much.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

imo for me anyway when i do cut again its gonna be no more than 2lb, last cut i was loosing around 3lb or more a week and i lost a fair bit of muscle on the decline to Shreddedness lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rusky87 said:


> It's acceptable to lose more than 2lbs a week if you're morbidly obese. I think it's something to do with muscle being easier to use as fuel than fat even if the abundance of fat is greater. I dunno, though...


If your main goal is fatloss then great, if your cutting do reduce BF% keeping as much muscle is your priority!!

Slowly does it!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I do one 24hr fast every week.

I have my last meal at around 8pm Thursday and eat nothing until my evening meal on Friday.

I also do 1 hour of low intensity cardio on the Friday morning.

On average I drop around 1lb per week, just over 10lbs in 2 months.

I find that fruit teas help with food cravings.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thought of perhaps incorporating a 24 hour fast at some point but the only thing im concerned about is a bit of too much too soon.

Im doing it just for weight loss and I thought if the loss eventually plateaus then I will get a 24hour fast in once a week


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

I do because I work nights I start eating at 6pm until 1am, so I get 7 hour window

Wake up and workout at 3pm fasted finish workout at around 5 depending on how long it takes to get started then at 6 start with a protein shake and pound as much food as I can untill i start work at 10 then at half 12 munch until 1.

Suits me fine and seems to be working well


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't uunderstand the benefit of IF ..going hungry.. and then cramming calories isn't something I'll find enjoyable. and as long as calories in/out are consistant the results will always be the same.. so why do people do this? I always wondered.


----------



## Jacobs64 (Dec 10, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't uunderstand the benefit of IF ..going hungry.. and then cramming calories isn't something I'll find enjoyable.* and as long as calories in/out are consistant the results will always be the same.. *so why do people do this? I always wondered.


Well that's the thing mate, the results aren't the same, they edge towards IF, in all the comparison studies I've seen of multiple meals to few meals a day. That's the reason people do it, because there is solid evidence towards it.

Not that I'm saying it is the only way ofcourse, people have been dieting effectively in different ways for years. But it is backed by quite a few studies so it's always worth a shot to see which your prefer/get better results from.


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Think for me it's the convenience. No ****ing about with breakfast. I pack one decent meal for work less faffing

I go to the gym first thing, then straight to work. Before I know it, lunch time arrived.

Decent lunch keeps me going until 630-7 then evening meal, couple of hours later bed, then rinse repeat.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I've started this week, I work nights and its a lot more convenient for me. And I'm getting loads more work done !

Not sleeping very well though, but do feel better otherwise (less bloated).


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:
 

> I don't uunderstand the benefit of IF ..going hungry.. and then cramming calories isn't something I'll find enjoyable. and as long as calories in/out are consistant the results will always be the same.. so why do people do this? I always wondered.


Everything you need to know: http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jacobs64 said:


> Well that's the thing mate, the results aren't the same, they edge towards IF, in all the comparison studies I've seen of multiple meals to few meals a day. That's the reason people do it, because there is solid evidence towards it.
> 
> Not that I'm saying it is the only way ofcourse, people have been dieting effectively in different ways for years. But it is backed by quite a few studies so it's always worth a shot to see which your prefer/get better results from.


have you got any links to studies and such on this mate? id be very interested, as i tend towards the eat whenever the hell you want approach lol, and iv always been millitant that it makes no difference for body composition, but im always on a quest for new evidence


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

rectus said:


> Everything you need to know: http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html


thanks mate, will give it a read


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Mez said:


> I've started this week, I work nights and its a lot more convenient for me. And I'm getting loads more work done !
> 
> Not sleeping very well though, but do feel better otherwise (less bloated).


Ive found that im not sleeping great, hope that sh1t changes


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thinking of doing this in a couple of months 16/8 hrs fasting

Workout days will be high carbs low fat and none workout days will be -20% of BMR cals high fat low carbs .


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Today was weigh in for me.

Decided to drop all cardio this week and see what the loss was this week and increase next week if necessary.

A bit less of a loss this week, but that's to be expected as I have dropped all cardio, should be a lot safer losing this much in regards to muscle loss

2lb loss this week which seems to be in keeping with people have suggested.

Ignore the height again, think the height and BMI bit machine maybe bust





Think I may introduce 2 cardio days next week, see what the difference may be.

Still happy with IF though, find it reasonably easy to manage calories this way.


----------

